# Opinions on good brands of kibble.



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

So I realized that both the food Percy eats and the food my 3-month-old lab pup eats are made by the Diamond food company. I wasn't aware that Diamond made Taste of The Wild and Wellness. :foxes15: 

Luckily neither bag of their food has been effected by the recent recalls but with Diamond's history of recalls I rather not feed one of their foods. I was thinking of switching to Acana or Solid Gold. Anyone feed these brands? How is your dog doing on it? Do they like the taste? 

Any other good brands that are reasonably priced?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

We feed Fromm. It's $15 for a 5 pound bag. That lasts us 2 months. So, it's very inexpensive. It's made by a company that only produces their own food. No other food is made in the same factory. So, you don't have to worry about some other brand having a recall and it effecting your brand like with the Diamond recall. Chloe does really well on it. She has a very shiny, healthy coat and her stools are firm and not very stinky. Chloe also LOVES to eat it. I've heard that most dogs love it and it's great if you have a picky dog because they usually always like it.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Acana is a great food. I have fed it to mine in the past. I also fed our Maltese, Lacy, Solid Gold years ago, but I don't remember much about it.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would recommend Fromm or Acana above all else as far as kibble is concerned. They are both made by wonderful companies and I have never heard bad results from either of them. I believe Fromm is a bit cheaper, but not by much. Both are affordable and great quality. 

Personally, I feed Ziwipeak, an air dried raw food. If I had to feed a kibble, it would either Acana or Fromm.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd love to feed Ziwipeak but with a lab I'm not sure how well it would work since she likes to eat off Percy's food sometimes and with the cost of ZP...

I will probably try Acana. I found a place near me who sells it.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

BlueJax said:


> I'd love to feed Ziwipeak but with a lab I'm not sure how well it would work since she likes to eat off Percy's food sometimes and with the cost of ZP...
> 
> I will probably try Acana. I found a place near me who sells it.


Definitely makes sense- ZP is wayyyy too much money to feed a lab, LOL. Acana is great food- I would particularly recommend one of the four grain- free varieties (grasslands, ranchlands, Pacifica, and wild prairie). 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

We feed Fromm at our house but I have fed Acana in the past. Both great choices!


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm gonna try the ZP soon as I get the sample!! If it doesn't work out I was looking to use Acana. 
Can someone tell me the size of the kibbles? Tucker's 9 weeks old & of course his mouth is little.


Tucker's mommy


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Acana is great. If your dogs have sensitive stomachs, I would recommend Grasslands or Pacifica. They are grain-free lamb and fish flavors. Gemma seems to have trouble with the Ranchlands which is mostly beef.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

For some reason I think I've heard that the Acana has big pieces of kibble. I want to say Caitlyn had issues with this with Gemma when she was little. I hope she can answer since I have never feed it personally, so I'm not sure. We had a problem with that with Canidae. That's what Chloe's breeder suggested and she couldn't chew it. That's one of the reasons we switched to Fromm. It was small enough for her to eat.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Acana is great. If your dogs have sensitive stomachs, I would recommend Grasslands or Pacifica. They are grain-free lamb and fish flavors. Gemma seems to have trouble with the Ranchlands which is mostly beef.


Oh I didn't even see this!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

ljwilson said:


> For some reason I think I've heard that the Acana has big pieces of kibble. I want to say Caitlyn had issues with this with Gemma when she was little. I hope she can answer since I have never feed it personally, so I'm not sure. We had a problem with that with Canidae. That's what Chloe's breeder suggested and she couldn't chew it. That's one of the reasons we switched to Fromm. It was small enough for her to eat.


Actually this is true. When we brought Gemma home at 10 weeks, she had difficulty chewing her Acana kibble because it was about three times the size of the Eukanuba small breed puppy food that she was eating with the breeder. It took her a couple of weeks to transition over. I had to break pieces up into wet food at first, then I started leaving pieces whole, then I eliminated the wet food.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Acana is a great food, some of my reccomendations if your dog doesn't like it are Dogswell, Dogswell Nutrisca, and those are 4 and 5 star. But I have found that some of the 3 star foods are great too - Purina One BeyOnd is a good food. As well as Iams Simple and Natural - some of the lower end brands make good ones too for a decent price. Orijen is probably the best you can get - and Merrick is a good food but has some problems. Nutro Ultra is a pretty good food as well.


----------



## PatrickPearl (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm using Blue Buffalo with no issues. It is working well and my pets like it.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

Orijen pieces seem smaller than the Acana aside from the Acana puppy. Fromm has tiny pieces almost like little balls.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella and Lina are eating Wellness Core original (grainless) for the last 5 years, and are doing great on it. Wellness recently came out with Wellness Core Small Breed that has very small kibbles - perfect for a chi's small mouth. A 4-pound bag costs $15 and it lasts about 2.5 months for one of my chis (Bella weighs 5 pounds and Lina weighs 4.5 pounds).


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

BlueJax said:


> I wasn't aware that Diamond made Taste of The Wild and Wellness. :foxes15:


Yes it does make one upset!!!! Upset one here too. 
Diamond has tooo many recalls. I don't trust them, there
company or anything made/distributed by them. Sorry to say
but how I feel.

****Diamond foods also manufactur other dog foods such as
taste of the wild
chicken soup
costo's
solid Gold
**** van patten
kirkland
4 health
nutra gold
premium edge
professional
apex
natures domain.


----------



## bellas little angels (Oct 30, 2009)

We feed all of ours Fromm. We also supplement our nursing moms with the Wellness Core Complete moist food. I love the size of the kibble with the Fromm puppy food. 
FYI from what I understand, Wellness was never made by Diamond but they did purchase some ingredients from them. Wellness has vowed that they will not purchase anything else from Diamond Foods. I have never tried it because of the price is a little higher than Fromm. We used to use Chicken Soup For the Dog Lovers Soul that was made by Diamond. Made my heart sink to know I was giving samples of it to my customers in their new puppy packs. It is so hard to choose now a days. Good luck


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

We feed grain free Fromms. The kibbles are soooo small! Smaller then the normal non grain free Fromms. My girls love it, so does my sister's Chi, who is a super picky eater!


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Acana is amazing and I love it.


----------



## Mylilprada (Sep 22, 2012)

Blue buffalo for small breed dogs


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

